# CX-430 VS Antec Neo Eco 450W VS Silverstone 500W. Which is better?



## SMGOwnage

I am getting ready to get some of my computer parts, I have all my parts that I want selected out but I am having trouble selecting the PSU.

These are the PSU's that im deciding on getting:

Corsair CX-430 V2
or
Antec Neo Eco 450W
or
Silverstone Strider 500W.


Which one of these would be the best? If you are to suggest any other PSU'S at 60 AUD then send me a link, Australian site's please.  

Thanks


----------



## claptonman

They all are pretty good, but the silverstone is the better of the 3.


----------



## mx344

I beleive all those are on the same level quality wise, so i'd go for the one with the most power at that point...


----------



## linkin

I'd grab the Silverstone one.


----------



## SMGOwnage

Cool thanks for all the suggestion's guys but if the silverstone one wasn't avaliable what one would be better out if CX-430 V2 or Antec Neo Eco 450W?

Thanks for all suggestions so far


----------



## Aastii

I would take the 430, however the Silverstone would be my first choice


----------



## claptonman

430 would also be my second choice. Got one for an older build and its doing fantastic.


----------



## Heku

as the others, i would take the Silverstone first from those, then the CX-430, even though i had bad luck with my CX-600 PSU, in one restart it had lost the amps and i had to get an new one (by warranty), i hope it goes better for you!


----------

